# I have a question about Apple IOS 5?



## musii1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi guys, It was rumored that Apple would release IOS 5 today (September 7). Anyway my software is 4.2.1 and the next update is 4.3.5. Will I have to update my iphone to 4.3.5 then I can update it to 5? Or can I just directly update my iphone from software 4.2.1 to software 5? Skipping 4.3.5. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

In the conference apple said they would realize the iOS on the 12 of oct.


----------



## Dewayt (Oct 13, 2011)

You can update to ios5 from any iOS.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Also I would like to add in that if you are running any other device then what is shown below, then you can not run IOS 5.

*The answer to your question is that Itunes will Update you IDevice from 4.2.1 right to IOS5.*


----------

